# 240sx to 180sx



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

What are all the parts u need i want my 240 to be a full blown 180sx.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Well, for starters, you need a plane ticket to Japan.

Mwahaha.

J/k. You need an s13 fastback first of all. 
engine swap
folding mirrors
taillights
steering wheel
180sx glass for "rear" windows.
RHD conversion  if you want to go all out

...you need alot. Take it one step at a time. It's much easier on the wallet.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he doesn't actually need the tailights, but he does need a center console that says 180sx unless he wants the koukis

hi sil80girlie, i'm kevin 
i see ur in dallas, me too


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it would probably be cheaper to buy a 180sx from japan, and it would sure be cheaper. it wouldnt be street legal tho, unless you had it legalized.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

What you do to make it leagal...

Buy a US 240. Then import a 180sx take the safty glass from your 240sx and put it on the 180. then you can use some other parts to make it meet the US safty specs. Then you are set  Then they will give you a US title and stamp a VIN# for it and it will be street legal


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

then you would have another 240 just sitting in your garage..
wouldn't it be better to just import/legalize a 180sx through motorex?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

well you can get the parts yourself from a junk yard if you want or buy a donor car. Then take what you need and put it on the 180. It would be a lot cheaper than doing it thru MotoRex and I thought MotoRex only did Skylines. They dont waste time on the others from the few emails I have talked to them.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

atx s13 - the 180sx would still have to pass all the emissions crap and crash tests too. the only way to get crash test results is to, well, crash the car. that wouldnt work man, not unless you bought a couple of them in order to do the crash tests.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

True. but since the car is on the US market cant you use similar test? I could see bringing a GTR, FTO, etc. cars that we dont have at all over here and having to crash them. The car is the same structurly just has a different engine and glass in it. 

Either way if thats the case then you would have to pay for multiple vehicles and crash them to provide the data or wait for somebody to do so. So to have a real 180 it would cost a bunch. Just do the conversion hehe.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the way you said to do the conversion, you'll be converting USDM parts to the 180sx, which wouldnt work becuz of the safety things. the better way to do it if you like doing lots of work, would be to import the 180sx and transfer all parts from the 180sx to the 240sx. then you still have the VIN for a 240sx and it's already legal. it would work!


----------



## Sil240 (Jun 14, 2003)

or just do it illegally pull the vin plate outta your usdm 240 stick it in the 180 and try to get the same color cops are dumb they'll never know


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *atx s13 - the 180sx would still have to pass all the emissions crap and crash tests too. the only way to get crash test results is to, well, crash the car. that wouldnt work man, not unless you bought a couple of them in order to do the crash tests. *


You sure? Does america have a set of standards for car safety? You should just be able to get it inspected by an engineer and have him ok it.

Here in Aus they 'compliance' (make it comply with australian standards) an import by changing seatbelts, adding child restraint anchors and welding side intrusion bars into the doors.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah doing a 180sx conversion is like rice
its like honda boys saying they gonna change there integra to a TYPE R 

just keep ur 240sx and change the engine


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

see, now i prefer the KA DOHC over the SR any day. and before anyone starts arguing with me about why, i have my reasons, search the threads and you'll find them. but anyways, i also prefer some minor JDM things, such as 180sx taillights so that a 180sx body kit can fit onto the 240sx fastback perfectly. and that's about as JDM as i'm going. oh yeah, by the way, i just purchased a 1989 240sx fastback 5spd  i shall be picking it up monday or tuesday. muah hahahaha. and the fun begins.......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *see, now i prefer the KA DOHC over the SR any day. and before anyone starts arguing with me about why, i have my reasons, search the threads and you'll find them. but anyways, i also prefer some minor JDM things, such as 180sx taillights so that a 180sx body kit can fit onto the 240sx fastback perfectly. and that's about as JDM as i'm going. oh yeah, by the way, i just purchased a 1989 240sx fastback 5spd  i shall be picking it up monday or tuesday. muah hahahaha. and the fun begins....... *


Whats the difference in the taillights?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

being that you have a '92 i guess you'd hve the same ones we got here, the three red panels all the same height with two amber turn signals under them on the sides, but in '95 when the S14's came out japan continued the S13 180SX (RPS13 technically) making the "kouki type x", as such


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

legalizing a 180SX in the States is not as simple as some of you are making it sound. try getting one through Customs first, then maybe we can start talking about going through the entire emissions testing, CARB, DOT, SAE, blah, blah, blah testing and safety inspections that it will have to go through to make it legal. and yes, it will still have to go through all kinds of emissions testing regardless if you lvie in a state, county, etc. where SMOG is not required. it doesn't matter. it's a federal issue. 

if you were able to get a 180SX in from overseas listed as a 'parts car'. sure, you could pull the plates, VIN, etc. from a 240SX and throw them onto the 180SX. and sure, you can change the valve cover and hide it. but what about the EGR? there is none, remember? oh, and what about the RHD? yeah, nice try though. hehehh.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

esyip - shutup man. you start arguing about just about everything. not to mention you are way behind.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i wasn't arguing, dummy. i was pointing out what many seem to just look over and think, "oh, it's this easy, blah, blah."


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

stop posting in my threads esyip


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao let's get back to "240sx to 180sx"

the 180sx kouki taillights are sick...let's do a group buy when i'm old enough to drive


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *bah doing a 180sx conversion is like rice
> its like honda boys saying they gonna change there integra to a TYPE R
> 
> just keep ur 240sx and change the engine *


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *stop posting in my threads esyip *


the thread was originnaly started by sleeper180sx
if it was anyone's thread it would be his


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

shh....dont tell esyip that. no, i reallized that i wasnt in the thread i thought i was after i submitted that. oh well.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Anyways, So thats the differance in the 240sx and the 180sx, and we all pretty much know the differance in the Silvia and 240sx. So whats the Sil-80s differance?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sil-80 has either the duel halogen, duel projetor, or tri projecto silvia front end, with the 180sx back end fastback/hatchback


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sil-80 actually came from when drifters replaced their front end with a silvia..since they basically have the same chassis.. driting destroys your front/rear end quite often... sil-80 became VERY popular in japan..so nissan decided to make a couple of sil-80's straight out of the factory...there weren't that many because the s14 silvia's came out.. anyways, that's the story behind a sil-80..just thought i would share


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my avatar is of a sil-80 nice huh?


----------



## Sandhawk (May 5, 2004)

uhh who deleted my post?

Sil-80's were never produced by Nissan.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

I delted your post becasue you revived a thread that had been dead for 11 months. Check your PM's.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey guys u know what i have a 180 and its streeet legal hahahahahahahahhahha :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:



Now i need a SKYLINE


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> hey guys u know what i have a 180 and its streeet legal hahahahahahahahhahha :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need a SKYLINE


yo billyboy, you know me, i might go down there and have you help me out, you sent me the site where you got the car from in aim. wink wink. dont say my name. anyways i sent for more s15 turbos out there to see what my other friends can do. dont get optimistic tho. :thumbup: i need a skyline r32 of any type, i dont care, gts will do.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah i made some nice posts back then. but yea a lot of threads are being revived these days. prob cuz newbs are searching


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

quit posting fluffy.. you know that he's mine..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

plz stop using these forums to post whore. take that to off topic. thanks you.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> yo billyboy, you know me, i might go down there and have you help me out, you sent me the site where you got the car from in aim. wink wink. dont say my name. anyways i sent for more s15 turbos out there to see what my other friends can do. dont get optimistic tho. :thumbup: i need a skyline r32 of any type, i dont care, gts will do.



hey that name is fucking original, i think i should change my to 180sxHB lol ahahha jk   

hey Vsp3c here are more :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :woowoo:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh no u didn't!!!!!


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

hey ladies.

Lets try to keep the useless chit chat to PM's or Off-topic. these are TECH forums...not here for your discussion of fluffies and user names 

thanks.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> Lets try to keep the useless chit chat to PM's or Off-topic. these are TECH forums...not here for your discussion of fluffies and user names
> 
> thanks.


nissanforums has always been like this, now it's gettin boring cuz ppl like you are gettin in the way. i didnt think this up, somebody told me to do it for him cuz he afraid a mod will ban him, i, on the other hand have big balls, and you, enthalpy are making things boring. but those fluffys are pathetic. keep those in pm. damn. :fluffy:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

well if the 240sx section of NissanForums "has always been like this" then that is the reason it hasnt grown much. The same people posting the same crap. If you dont like the new modeation style feel free to go post on another board. I am only doing the job i was asked to do by the Administrators of this board. we are trying to turn this into a good TECH forum not some clicky B.S. chat forum. if you look at the other really strong tech forums on the web (nissan and non-nissan) you will see that this type of chit-chat does not exist in the tech forums. 

I might make this place "boring" in your eyes... but i also make it more appealing to a more mature crowd. That is my goal. Not to make you happy but to make this forum grow. 

If you have any further concers please PM me so that we can discuss this further.


----------

